# Her Husband Was the Driver...



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.newsweek.com/married-woman-and-lover-call-uber-go-hotel-husband-comes-driver-1142460

*A MARRIED WOMAN AND HER LOVER CALLED AN UBER TO GO TO A HOTEL-HER HUSBAND WAS THE DRIVER*
BY JASON LEMON ON 9/27/18 AT 2:18 PM

married woman in Colombia and her lover were caught off guard when they called an Uber to head to a motel and the driver turned out to be the woman's husband.

Identified only as Yeimy, the woman and her lover, Jesús Barrios, had kept their affair secret for more than a year, the Colombian newspaper _El Espectador_ reported Thursday. But this week they were caught when they called an Uber and Yeimy's husband was unexpectedly in the driver's seat.

On Tuesday, Yeimy and Jesús met up in the city of Santa Marta and decided to head to a motel for more privacy. Unfortunately for the couple, Yeimy was unaware that her husband had borrowed a friend's vehicle and was driving using that friend's Uber account to moonlight as a driver. They were notified by the Uber app that their driver was Leonardo, and so saw no need for concern.

According to local media reports, it wasn't until they were inside the vehicle that Yeimy and her husband recognized each other.

What happened next has been reported differently by various outlets. Some have said the three exited the vehicle and the men began to fight on the street, as Yeimy tried to intervene. Others reported that the wife and her lover simply fled the vehicle to escape her husband's anger.

Yeimy had been thwarted, in part, because Leonardo had failed to follow Uber's official policy for drivers. The company's regulations clearly state that drivers are not allowed to let others drive for them. In fact, doing so is grounds for losing access to the app.

"We will deactivate your account for activities such as: providing Uber with inaccurate information; allowing someone else to use your account; and taking a trip using an unapproved vehicle," Uber's policy on its website warns drivers.

"The Uber app is designed to give riders identifying information about drivers and their vehicles, like their name, profile picture, vehicle model and license plate number, before the trip begins," the website explains.

Lawyers have previously cautioned cheating spouses, pointing out that Uber keeps records of all their movements with the app.

"The fact that the Uber app stores location data and times can make it tough for someone who is cheating to explain their movements," Lyn Ayrton, an attorney in the United Kingdom told British newspaper _The Daily Mail_ last year.

"Cheating partners should be aware that technology is increasingly helping to expose affairs and alert otherwise unsuspecting spouses that something is amiss with their relationship," she warned.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I hope he made THEM cancel.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Did she report the Uber driver for sharing the account?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

So, I guessing they didn’t leave the driver a 5* rating?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

How do you not know your husband is an Uber driver? And if you DO know your husband is an Uber driver how the f do you not check to make sure he's not the one coming to pick you up?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ahem...If you read the article it states that the husband “borrowed” his friend’s account to drive for the night. Hell, said husband didn’t know his wife had been having an affair for a year.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Risab1981 said:


> How do you not know your husband is an Uber driver? And if you DO know your husband is an Uber driver how the f do you not check to make sure he's not the one coming to pick you up?


Read the article


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

. . .and Now
The account the Husband was using is DEACTIVATED. . .

And he has More Free time around the House .

Cozy.

As a younger man i may have gotten into a violent jealous rage over such a situation.

Now, i may ask to join them .. . .. ..


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> Read the article


Ahh! I skimmed over it, and missed that.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

That's beyond awkward


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*FEATURE THIS THREAD!*


*:nailbiting:*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome telenovela


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Not Uber related but definitely Telenovela style, a dude hired a mariachi band to serenade his girlfriend during his marriage proposal to her...lead singer was her husband.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Someone needs to be in a coma for a few years or die and come back later though


FALCO


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MAde up story


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> MAde up story


I agree. It's in Columbia. I would have believed a story about ten kilos of coke found in the backseat before an extra marital affair that was exposed.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

This just has bad news all over it for both parties. Funny story however.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Very good point buried in the article about Uber constantly tracking your gps location even when not using the app. I assume most riders and drivers do not even realize this and know to force stop the apps. Funny story though.

Leonardo: " Aye carumba! Yeimy! How could you, mi amor??"
Jesús Barrios: " You've lost your woman and you've lost your nerve! Look! You drive for Uber!! She was a real man, like Jesús Barrios."


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I agree. It's in Columbia. I would have believed a story about ten kilos of coke found in the backseat before an extra marital affair that was exposed.


Could you be any more ignorant?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MHR said:


> Not Uber related but definitely Telenovela style, a dude hired a mariachi band to serenade his girlfriend during his marriage proposal to her...lead singer was her husband.


It goes to show that it is not just the men who are cheating. Then again I guess that is common sense.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

HarpAttack said:


> Could you be any more ignorant?


Only if I couldn't differentiate between a joke and a serious reply as you. Either lighten up or change your username to HeartAttack.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if I couldn't differentiate between a joke and a serious reply as you. Either lighten up or change your username to HeartAttack.


To be honest I think you owe cocaine an apology


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If this story is true, then the amazing part is that it made the news.

"Woman cheats on husband and gets caught red handed!"


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if I couldn't differentiate between a joke and a serious reply as you. Either lighten up or change your username to HeartAttack.


Ignorance ensues. Having been to ColOmbia half a dozen times and knowing full well the stereotypes perpetuated by the media vs their population at large, you are merely regurgitating the same about a country you obviously know zero about. The joke's on your ignorance.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeimy and Jesús will know to wear a disguise from now on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> If this story is true, then the amazing part is that it made the news.
> 
> "Woman cheats on husband and gets caught red handed!"


Oh, come ON
Is really IS news.
Women don't lie. 
Women don't cheat.
It's only old white men.
Whats wrong with you ... jeeze. 
Watch the news.


----------

